# What Premium channel do you sub to



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I have HBO Thats it 

But im thinking of adding another ????


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I have them all. If you are thinking of adding, make it Starz!.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just have what's included in AT150, TMC West, TMC Xtra West and the Encore Themes. If I was looking into adding a premium package, I would have to go with HBO for it's orginal programing.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HBO and Playboy if thats considered a premium..........(Damn I hope that doesnt bring you know who out of hiding...LOL)


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I have everything that Cox Digital offers here for movies. My favorites are Showtime Beyond, ActionMax, and Encore Action.

I'm going to get the adult package from Dish before the end of the year.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Everything Pak. Watch HBO the most, Showtime 2nd, and Starz 3rd., Cinemax&TheMovieChannel rarely


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I used to have the Dish Everything package, but dropped it back to just HBO. I dropped Showtime since they really weren't showing anything I wanted to watch. I dropped Starz since they don't have a HDTV channel and aren't planning on one. I'll bring Cinemax back when Dish offers their new HD channel that's due in the fall and Starz if they change their minds and come out with an HD channel.


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, I prefer Showtime and HBO. I do have the Everything package, but seldom if ever watch Starz!, but every now and then find a good movie on Starz!.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I had the Every Pak, but dropped back to AT150+HBO about a year ago. I would drop HBO but my wife wants it for Sx&City. She also watches the movies once in a while. Ugh, I can't stand it when I see her watch a movie on channel 300 when we have the HDTV channel with the same move up on 9???.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Until last week I had HBO and Showtime. Over the past year we noticed that we were almost never watching anything on Showtime, so when my yearly subscription ended last week, I dropped Showtime, but kept HBO.

We watch HBO quite often; they have a lot of good shows that they produce. Our family likes Six Feet Under, Curb Your Enthusiasm, the Supranos, and Sex and the City. Also, they have movies that we actually watch.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Guess I am the outsider here. I have the Everything Pak, which I am now reconsidering. I never watch HBO or Max, sometimes Sho (mostly Sundance which I don't think I can get outside of the Sho package?) and a lot of Starz. I notice, too, that I will record a movie of interest on my 721 to view at a more convenient time.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the everything pack and plan on keeping it. If I was asked to recommend a package it would be HBO then the Starz channels - you get most movies that way


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Had the Everything Pak, dropped to AT150 + HBO then dropped to AT50 then added Encore Themes for $4.99. The movies may be old but you can't beat the price.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Had the Everything Pack for a while...then downgraded to AT150 & HBO. HBO is the best....Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz were a little weak and not worth the money.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

I have AT-100 + HBO + Starz!

It seems to cover pretty much every "must have" channel and virtually every major movie premiere on cable (yeah, Showtime gets a decent one once in a blue moon, but it's not worth the premium).


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

i have hbo


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

We have all of the premium channels.
But we find that we record about 90% of our movies on Saturday night on HBO and Starz.
The remaining 10% comes random from the other channels.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Am not sure if this qualifies as a "premium package," but for me $179 per year qualifies as a premium IMO:

_NFL Sunday Ticket_.

--BearsFan


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DCSholtis _
> *HBO and Playboy if thats considered a premium..........(Damn I hope that doesnt bring you know who out of hiding...LOL) *


Don't worry, I'll draw his fire.....

Everything Pak, MultiSports Pak, Playboy, Extacy, TV5, Radio France International. All for the grand total of $160 a month. (I'm one of the 2000 era Digital Dynamite people. I'll be returning my 2700 and 4900 when the price protection expires as I own a 721 and 2 DPs)

Porn AND French programming. That'll make me popular with the extreme right. And I'm a Republican. OK, one of the mamby pamby Moderate Republicans.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

I currently have the Everything Pak, but lately I've been seduced by wide-screen high-def, so I'm thinking of cutting back to just HBO and Showtime. But for the following reason, I haven't pulled the trigger yet...

Is it just me, or does anybody else experience the frustration of seeing dozens of movies in the guide that you want to see, but on channels you don't subscribe to, and then when you subscribe to all of 'em, there's _never anything you want to see_?!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have the everything pack as well.

I too have been thinking about cutting out Starz and Cinemax, but the money I save each month (which is only a few bucks) I would rather not have the red channels in my guide.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I pull in HBO and Starz packs. In the past, I considered dropping HBO because my wife and I prefer to watch movies and HBO just has way too much "original programming" for our tastes but when we upgraded to HD, I decided to hold on to it. We enjoy the Starz pack since they usually have a pretty good selection. 

If HD becomes a premium package on DirecTV, we'll pick that up as well.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BearsFan _
> *Am not sure if this qualifies as a "premium package," but for me $179 per year qualifies as a premium IMO:
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket.
> ...


If that counts....add the NFL Sunday Ticket...MLB EI......NHL Center Ice....March Madness Package and the NBA package...to my post above...


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Starz! only. Used to have Showtime, but after Stargate left we switched because Starz! had better movies. Although I have to say I liked Jeremiah on Showtime, but not enough to pay $12 a month. Maybe Sci-Fi channel will pick that one up too later on.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *
> Porn AND French programming. That'll make me popular with the extreme right. And I'm a Republican. OK, one of the mamby pamby Moderate Republicans. *


 A true conservative Republican is more libertarian than puritan. The dividing line between hedonists and me is that hedonists are only interested in their own pleasure at any cost. I'm interested in the pleasure of others as well as me, but not at a cost to others or me. Prioritization of things based on ethics and morality while following the Golden Rule of doing unto others as you would most truly want done unto you is the first principle.

So don't worry.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

HBO only. All the movies they show eventually end up on the other movie channels, so why have all of them? Besides, I don't have the time....


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

I have A150. I had HBO and Showtime, but found my viewing tapering after a while.

HD programming promises to change that.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

I just added hbo/skinamax package a little over a month ago.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

HBO
Cinemax
AT 150
Superstations
NHL Center Ice
NBA League Pass


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by neuronbob _
> *HBO only. All the movies they show eventually end up on the other movie channels, so why have all of them? Besides, I don't have the time.... *


But it doesn't work the other way unfortunately - HBO does not get all the movies that the other channels show. In fact, their movie offerings pretty much suck because they spend so much money and time on original programming...


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been getting Starz for free(some weird problem with me disconnecting the receiver while subscribed to stars, and reconnecting later on my 4900 receiver for the past couple of months. 

I would feel bad for getting it for free, but I hardly ever watch it anyway. Guess I am picky about what movies I watch.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marko _
> *I've been getting Starz for free(some weird problem with me disconnecting the receiver while subscribed to stars, and reconnecting later on my 4900 receiver for the past couple of months.
> 
> I would feel bad for getting it for free, but I hardly ever watch it anyway. Guess I am picky about what movies I watch. *


Back in the summer of 01 When i had comcast digital cable I got starz! free for a Year it was So Great Now I dont have digital Cable i have Dtv

:hi:


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *
> 
> Don't worry, I'll draw his fire.....
> ...


This is probably a silly question but do you speak French? If not do these French channels have English portions of their programming?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I speak enough French to function as a tourist, but not enough to catch every word I hear. Just about all of the TV5 programming is in French (my wife is much more fluent than me....), but they do occasionally have English subtitles on some movies.

I can understand about 50% of what I hear as "Je parle un peu Francaise" (I speak a little French).


----------

